# trials and tribulations of squirrel huntin'



## FINN (Sep 21, 2007)

my buddy got me to go squirrel huntin down on the river this morning. saw some fox and greys but couldnt get a clean shot. need to find public hunting land in central ohio, so i can practice. uh, does anybody know the best way to cook em'?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

this post should be in the hunting forum.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

dude, your posts make me nervous!!!!!


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

lots of columbus neighborhoods are just lousy with suirrles. have at it.


----------



## FINN (Sep 21, 2007)

heh dude its hunting season, why so nervous?


----------

